# Credit Giveaway!!!



## Nicola-Kate (Apr 22, 2008)

ok dizzy my lovvi,
what are theese credits things can you explain to me seen as im still a ff dunce.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Credits are a charter membership "perk" *

Your not an FF dunce at all and I should  you for saying you are  

Click here for more Infomation on charter membership.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=chartervip


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oooh, I have 430 credits, but I don't know if that is in my bank or my pocket   what's the difference Dizzi?


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't have any credits


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

weeza82 said:


> Oooh, I have 430 credits, but I don't know if that is in my bank or my pocket  what's the difference Dizzi?


Click on fun shop, you will see those in the top ten with credits in the bank or in their pockets, under each list is a link to see everyone else 

Lully, sorry hun, as I said before its a charter "perk" and I think you get a 100 credits by default 

~Dizzi~


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

got it now, thanks Dizzi!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I didn't even realise there was such a thing as credits - I only know about bubbles!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Giveaway ends 1pm tommorow 

~Dizzi~


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

YAY Thanks Dizzi very, very much


----------

